# Expats in Canada: what do you love so much about your life there?



## born_expat (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi guys

We'd be moving on a blind move (only been to CA for a few days before), but we can't afford endless recon trips given the distance (+ finance/time will be tight and we are saving for the move). So I've been going on gut feeling and collecting loooooots of feedback from other expats. 

I'd particularly be interested in British opinions about what you love so much about your new life there in comparison to the UK. 

I imagine lower crime is something, low 'chav' rate will be a factor too  but what other everyday things really strike you as (positively) different? What makes you wake up in the morning and think: "Thank goodness I did it!"?

Am trying to build a realistic picture of what it's like, and what the everyday differences are (compared with Britain). 

I really want to hear feedback from the horse's mouth as possible, to make sure we're not just going for another Eldorado, like I did moving to the Netherlands (I thought they'd be really liberal, for starters...).


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

born_expat said:


> Hi guys
> 
> We'd be moving on a blind move (only been to CA for a few days before), but we can't afford endless recon trips given the distance (+ finance/time will be tight and we are saving for the move). So I've been going on gut feeling and collecting loooooots of feedback from other expats.
> 
> ...


Hmmmm! not very encourageing when this type of question gets zero answers. Although it has only been a day.


----------



## born_expat (Mar 18, 2011)

he he he, indeed, not exactly hordes of volunteers!


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

born_expat said:


> he he he, indeed, not exactly hordes of volunteers!


Oh well, it is the weekend, so maybe when people are back to work they will go online. People in BC are probably out cutting their lawns or working in the garden, and people in Onatrio are probably out shoveling snow.


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

Hi we came to alberta 4 months ago totally blind having never been to canada before! Just seems to be much more oppertunities here for work and life wise too much more security!


----------



## born_expat (Mar 18, 2011)

Jennianne said:


> Hi we came to alberta 4 months ago totally blind having never been to canada before! Just seems to be much more oppertunities here for work and life wise too much more security!


That's pretty gutsy, Jennianne. If I recall, you have kids too, right? To be honest, half of me is tempted to just stop with the preps and the research and just go already, but... 

Am just in a 'once bitten, twice shy' situation after quite an unsuccessful integration to the Netherlands (I never got used to it, moved there from the UK). 

I have no problem with the idea of being an eternal expat: "if you dont' like it, try your luck somewhere else", but my husband is not quite as nomadic. So I really owe it to him to do my best to get it right.


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah we have 2 boys 9 and 5! we didnt have much choice as we both couldnt get work in the uk with the recession and my hubby went for a job interview for a job here and got it so we came where the wrk was! might have been easier as we are here on work visas so arent tied in to perm residency yet! and the winter has been awful!!! still thick snow on the ground and its spring!!! its the worst winter in over 40 years!! so if this doesnt put us off nothing will!! 

lol just remember nothing ventured nothing gained! x




born_expat said:


> That's pretty gutsy, Jennianne. If I recall, you have kids too, right? To be honest, half of me is tempted to just stop with the preps and the research and just go already, but...
> 
> Am just in a 'once bitten, twice shy' situation after quite an unsuccessful integration to the Netherlands (I never got used to it, moved there from the UK).
> 
> I have no problem with the idea of being an eternal expat: "if you dont' like it, try your luck somewhere else", but my husband is not quite as nomadic. So I really owe it to him to do my best to get it right.


----------



## born_expat (Mar 18, 2011)

So you really like it there, yeah? 

Did you find you made friends easily? I mean, are people welcoming of foreigners (well, Brits), in your experience? 

Also, I looked into childcare costs and I am seriously scared! Are you havnig issues there, or did you get some kind of subsidy?


----------



## Jennianne (Feb 8, 2010)

Its taken me a while to meet people as we only have one car and mu hubby takes it to work but im starting to meet people now and everyone seems friendly! I havent looked at childcare yet as im still not working as my youngest isnt in school full time till september so not easy to work a job round.




born_expat said:


> So you really like it there, yeah?
> 
> Did you find you made friends easily? I mean, are people welcoming of foreigners (well, Brits), in your experience?
> 
> Also, I looked into childcare costs and I am seriously scared! Are you havnig issues there, or did you get some kind of subsidy?


----------



## born_expat (Mar 18, 2011)

Jennianne said:


> Its taken me a while to meet people as we only have one car and mu hubby takes it to work but im starting to meet people now and everyone seems friendly! I havent looked at childcare yet as im still not working as my youngest isnt in school full time till september so not easy to work a job round.


I heard that there were horrendous waiting lists for childcare. Just thought I'd give you the head's up. 

Glad to hear it (ppl being friendly and you making friends).


----------

